# disabling pf state table counters



## seaquest (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello,

Is there any method or tunable for disabling packet counters and bype counters and expires value updates in PF session table? 

```
all tcp 95.100.100.200:80 <- 85.225.95.132:2070       ESTABLISHED:ESTABLISHED
   [1987389635 + 65535](+1924869651)  [3726844711 + 5841](+2880253354)
   age 18:09:15, expires in 05:52:19, 1:4 pkts, 40:176 bytes, rule 47, source-track
   id: 0f00000054294d15 creatorid: f1d2e569
```


----------

